# Angraecum elephantinum...



## Stella (Oct 8, 2014)

The flower emerged upside-down....it is bigger than the hole plant
It smells like citrus and jasmin at night....


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 8, 2014)

Very, very nice !!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 8, 2014)

lovely


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 8, 2014)

Excellent.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2014)

I wonder if it is not really didieri? Anyone know the difference between these two species? I'm curious because some time ago, a vendor received a shipment of so-called elephantinum which turned out to be didieri.


----------



## eaborne (Oct 9, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Stella (Oct 9, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> I wonder if it is not really didieri? Anyone know the difference between these two species? I'm curious because some time ago, a vendor received a shipment of so-called elephantinum which turned out to be didieri.




I dont know much of plant taxonomy, I bought it as elaphantinum, it looks like didieri, they both look the same to me,the only clue that I think it is elephantinum, is the flower season, since didieri blooms in the spring in northern hemisphere....Further than that , nothing
It would be nice to hear the opinion of someone expert ....


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 9, 2014)

Well... I looks like didieri to me

Here is a true elephantinum... I think:

http://madaorchidee.free.fr/les orc...habetiques/images2/angraecum elephantinum.jpg


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 9, 2014)

And here was my elaphantinum... Unfortunatly I managed to kill it....


----------



## eggshells (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow that is nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Well... I looks like didieri to me
> 
> Here is a true elephantinum... I think:
> 
> http://madaorchidee.free.fr/les orc...habetiques/images2/angraecum elephantinum.jpg



That one looks more like viguieri. But I'm certainly no expert.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 10, 2014)

It is hard to tell elephantinum from didieri, there are floral differences but I can't remember exactly. If I remember correctly, both plants are relatively small, but the largest a didieri will get is right at the smallest average size for a blooming elephantinum. Elephantinum flowers are over 2 1/2 inches, I couldn't find a measurement for the elephantinum nectary. Leaves can be longer than for inches especially on a mature specimen. If the flower Eyrthrone posted is over 2 1/2 inches, but less than 4 inches it might be elephantinum. My Angraecum virquieri flowers are pretty big, I'd say over 4 inches, and once open a few days have a strong copper color to petals and sepals. 

Didieri will remain a smaller plant with leaves less than 4 inches long, and roughly 2 inch to 2 1/2 inches flowers with a nectary over 5 inches long. Note that the didieri top flower size is 2 1/2 inches. Many times a young didieri the flowers are bigger than the spread of a pair of leaves, the plant can hide behind its flower.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Oct 10, 2014)

Good job Ery :rollhappy: I killed 3 didieri already. If only I could find a way to thrive...

Bravo Stella, well done! I'm jealous! :clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 10, 2014)

OrchidIsa said:


> Good job Ery :rollhappy: I killed 3 didieri already. If only I could find a way to thrive...



And I killed 2 or 3 viguieri yet!


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 10, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> That one looks more like viguieri. But I'm certainly no expert.



Here are other pictures of the same plant. It does not look like a viguieri to me:

http://madaorchidee.free.fr/les orc...abetiques/planches/angraecum elephantinum.htm


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 10, 2014)

Leo Schordje said:


> It is hard to tell elephantinum from didieri, there are floral differences but I can't remember exactly. If I remember correctly, both plants are relatively small, but the largest a didieri will get is right at the smallest average size for a blooming elephantinum. Elephantinum flowers are over 2 1/2 inches, I couldn't find a measurement for the elephantinum nectary. Leaves can be longer than for inches especially on a mature specimen. If the flower Eyrthrone posted is over 2 1/2 inches, but less than 4 inches it might be elephantinum. My Angraecum virquieri flowers are pretty big, I'd say over 4 inches, and once open a few days have a strong copper color to petals and sepals.
> 
> Didieri will remain a smaller plant with leaves less than 4 inches long, and roughly 2 inch to 2 1/2 inches flowers with a nectary over 5 inches long. Note that the didieri top flower size is 2 1/2 inches. Many times a young didieri the flowers are bigger than the spread of a pair of leaves, the plant can hide behind its flower.



Yes the bloom was over 2,5 inches. And no my plant was not a viguieri... The foliage (shape, texture, number on the stem) is very different.


----------



## goods (Oct 10, 2014)

I hope this is ok to post coming from another forum...this link is one of a few discussions there from real Angraecoid nuts on the proper IDs of this group. 

In my opinion, the one pictured at the start of this thread is didieri, but who really knows??


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks, goods. Studying all the photos posted here and on other forums and orchidspecies.com, I think I understand the differences.


----------

